# New promotion in chicago



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

*NEW VEHICLE FINANCING REFERRAL INCENTIVE!*
*We know you may have friends who are considering partnering with uberX but may not have a qualifying vehicle. As you've seen through our emails and texts, we have a special program to help people acquire a vehicle to Partner with Uber. We're now offering a special incentive to refer your friends to the Uber Preferred Financing Program.

If your referral acquires a car through the Uber Preferred Financing Program you'llBOTH earn:*
*







*

Click *HERE *for Additional Details!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Chicago-uber said:


> *NEW VEHICLE FINANCING REFERRAL INCENTIVE!*
> *We know you may have friends who are considering partnering with uberX but may not have a qualifying vehicle. As you've seen through our emails and texts, we have a special program to help people acquire a vehicle to Partner with Uber. We're now offering a special incentive to refer your friends to the Uber Preferred Financing Program.*
> 
> *If your referral acquires a car through the Uber Preferred Financing Program you'llBOTH earn:*
> ...


I wouldn't refer my least favorite person on Earth to this financing program! I'd be signing him up for modern day slavery!
Slavery and Usury are Immoral!


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

LMAO..Screw your friend...


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> I wouldn't refer my least favorite person on Earth to this financing program! I'd be signing him up for modern day slavery!
> Slavery and Usury are Immoral!


Same here. If I would refer any of my friends, they would probably hunt me down and drown me in Lake Michigan.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

These UberAHoles love to throw their VC money around like there was no tomorrow!
How about taking care of their current good and dedicated drivers?
No!


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Chicago-uber said:


> Same here. If I would refer any of my friends, they would probably hunt me down and drown me in Lake Michigan.


Here in Australia its called being thrown a "Hospital Pass". As soon as you catch the ball (offer) that is tossed your way you are totally smashed and sent to hospital!


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Its another sign they are turning into a taxi company. They know that if they can get people roped into these leases, they are stuck and will have to drive ungodly numbers of hours in a week to keep themselves afloat. Its truly sinister.


----------

